# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Linux 2.6.17-2.6.24.1 local exploit (vmsplice)

## sokratisg

Report & Fix:
http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-ker ... d-fix.html

Exploit:
http://www.milw0rm.com/exploits/5092

Σε CentOS-5/5.1 πάντως έχει ήδη βγει patched kernel release. ( 2.6.18-53.1.13.el5)  ::  
http://erek.blumenthals.com/blog/2008/0 ... t-exploit/


Φαντάζομαι και σε άλλες διανομές.

Patch your kernel!

----------


## acoul

```
Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #1 SMP Thu Feb 14 08:58:13 EET 2008
```

----------


## xrg

```
2.6.24.2-desktop-1mdv #1 SMP Mon Feb 11 13:27:45 BRST 2008 i686
```

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

```
Linux xrepi 2.6.23.12-slh-smp-2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 23 14:05:19 CET 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
```

(  ::  Έχω και γαμώ τα hostname!  :: )

----------


## sokratisg

> ```
> Linux xrepi 2.6.23.12-slh-smp-2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 23 14:05:19 CET 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
> ```
> 
> (  Έχω και γαμώ τα hostname! )


Ναι αλλά εσύ είσαι και vurnerable  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PiCBuRn3r
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Linux xrepi 2.6.23.12-slh-smp-2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 23 14:05:19 CET 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
> ```
> 
> (  Έχω και γαμώ τα hostname! )
> ...


Δεν ξέρω αν ο PiCBuRn3r είναι, οι servers μου πάντως δεν είναι και τρέχουν 2.6.18...

----------


## acoul

> Δεν ξέρω αν ο PiCBuRn3r είναι, οι servers μου πάντως δεν είναι και τρέχουν 2.6.18...




```
Linux version 2.4.31 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.4.4) #2 Thu Oct 13 12:04:26 EEST 2005
```

----------


## sokratisg

> Δεν ξέρω αν ο PiCBuRn3r είναι, οι servers μου πάντως δεν είναι και τρέχουν 2.6.18...


Καλά βρε παλικάρι, υπάρχει και κόσμος που patcharei, το καταλαβαίνω...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

μιλώντας για patches υπάρχει και αυτό αλλά και αυτό ...

στο 2.6.16 version το πείσμα και η ικανότητα του maintainer απλά δεν περιγράφεται ...  ::

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PiCBuRn3r
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Linux xrepi 2.6.23.12-slh-smp-2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 23 14:05:19 CET 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
> ```
> 
> (  Έχω και γαμώ τα hostname! )
> ...


ooopsss  ::   ::

----------

